# HANSA BRANDENBURG burning



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

German operated Container vessel HANSA BRANDENBURG, Reederei Leonhardt&Blumberg, Hamburg is burning near Mauritius.
No details of the crew so far. Fire started inside a container.

Scroll down a bit for photos:

http://forum-schiff.de/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&p=93058&sid=daa5dfa0000240d87cb535390593a031


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Let's hope all crew are safe and accounted for.


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

http://www.fleetmon.com/maritimenews/2013/blazing-boxship-hansa-brandenburg-abandoned-and-ad/


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

clevewyn said:


> http://www.fleetmon.com/maritimenews/2013/blazing-boxship-hansa-brandenburg-abandoned-and-ad/


That website says the crew all rescued and are safe ashore but the ship is drifting and still on fire. 

No joke putting a fire out on such a top heavy ship without turning her turtle from the water used.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

ninabaker said:


> That website says the crew all rescued and are safe ashore but the ship is drifting and still on fire.
> 
> No joke putting a fire out on such a top heavy ship without turning her turtle from the water used.


Not a job I'd like to handle.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day bootsmann,sm.today.01:44.re:hansa Brandenburg burning.good to hear all crew safe,would be interesting to know what started the fire,great link.thank you for posting regards ben27


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Thankfully she has a very light deck load and it appears in the photo that only the boxes on the aftermost hatch are affected and they all look rather burned out. Obviously heat got into the accommodation block but does not appear to have completely burned out. If the fire does now move downward into the lower hold she should be OK.

I wonder if the crew attempted to get andd hoses on teh ffire or did they just 'get off' as quickly as possible. I think a nice little salvage award for anyone who can get a line on her and tow to Mauritius!

Stephen


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Thankfully she has a very light deck load and it appears in the photo that only the boxes on the aftermost hatch are affected and they all look rather burned out. Obviously heat got into the accommodation block but does not appear to have completely burned out. If the fire does now move downward into the lower hold she should be OK.
> 
> I wonder if the crew attempted to get andd hoses on teh ffire or did they just 'get off' as quickly as possible. I think a nice little salvage award for anyone who can get a line on her and tow to Mauritius!
> 
> Stephen


I don´t think that there is a hatch and a lower hold underneath the aftermost container bays but the engine room.


----------

